# 2010 Mercury Optimax 90 wont turn over



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Chad Cohn said:


> Kill switch is working fine too


Did you test it?


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

When disconnected I get no beep, once I connect it the beep is audible.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

Check the battery connectors, a different battery, and also check the relay to the starter. Maybe that’s gone bad and isn’t getting the correct voltage across it. Take a voltmeter and measure the positive terminal across ground and try to see if you’re receiving 12 V there


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Check the starter by jumping terminals with cables directly from the battery and try smacking it with a wooden hammer handle. Some times they get hung.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I’ll be checking everything later and then try jumping it too.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Wiggle the shifter, temporarily bypass the start in gear switch in the control box “yellow/red wires x2”, jump solenoid at motor, this is the order I would go.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Well I tried everything suggested here and still got nothing. Electrical definitely out of my wheelhouse so I’m going to bite the bullet and get it to a mech. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

I've only been tinkering around with outboards for a short time but I know that on all motors issues come from one of three things: fuel, air, or spark (electrical).

from your first post it doesn't sound like there's much to indicate an electrical cause of the issue right off the bat. You also mentioned it's acting like it's in gear although you have it in neutral. 

I would pull the foot and make sure the linkage is actually in neutral first. I made that mistake on one of my first motors assuming it was in neutral later to find that it wasn't aligned when the foot was re-installed. so i had it in neutral but in actuality the linkage was in gear. wouldn't turn over no matter what else i tried. 

not saying it's for sure the problem but may be worth a look before taking it in. Hope you get it figured out!


----------

